# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  SARMS and test boosters

## jcsniper11

i know test boosters dont work that well especially on normal males but since sarms are slightly supressive would using both be beneficial or would the boosters just be cancelled similar to AAS use. i assume it would be useful becuz theres no exogenous test unless sarms are too similar to test. should i save it for after like a pct or use it during and after

----------


## boyka

I think sarms are not supressive, but they stimulate testosterone production.

----------


## jcsniper11

i know they are supressive its been shown in several logs by people who have taken before and after blood tests such as Phate to name one.

----------


## bass

it suppressed some people taking as low as 25mg ed, mine was suppressed but had to do PCT and that took care of it. do nolva and clomid for 4 weeks, don't take chances!

----------


## Carlito B

> it suppressed some people taking as low as 25mg ed, mine was suppressed but had to do PCT and that took care of it. do nolva and clomid for 4 weeks, don't take chances!


Ostarine does not suppress you IMO. I am going to be adding 5g D-Aspartic Acid next week, I am already on 25mg of ostarine I got from chXmx.

----------


## Swifto

> Ostarine does not suppress you IMO. I am going to be adding 5g D-Aspartic Acid next week, I am already on 25mg of ostarine I got from chXmx.


Its be shown to suppress the HPTA in clinical data. Anything over around 30mg/ED seemed to cause inhibition.

----------


## Swifto

> I think sarms are not supressive, but they stimulate testosterone production.


Couldnt be more wrong.

----------


## Carlito B

> Its be shown to suppress the HPTA in clinical data. Anything over around 30mg/ED seemed to cause inhibition.


Are you referring to OSTARINE or S-4( andarine)?

----------


## jcsniper11

s4 and i know they are suppressive. thats not the question

----------

